# Foiled Chicken With Stuffing Recipe



## Ol-blue (Jan 20, 2008)

This makes for a great meal, very little time to prepare and easy clean up. I sometimes like to add a slice of Swiss cheese over the dressing for a little different flavor. Enjoy! Debbie

FOILED CHICKEN WITH STUFFING 







6 CHICKEN BREASTS; Boneless Skinless.
1 can(s) CREAM OF CHICKEN SOUP
1 box(es) STUFFING MIX
1/4 cup(s) WATER
6 sheets HEAVY DUTY ALUMINUM FOIL
_____

Prepare stuffing mix according to direction on box.
Mix soup and water together in a small bowl.
Lay one chicken breast on each sheet of foil.
Top each breasts with some stuffing mix; spoon soup mixture over stuffing.
Fold foil edges together making a pouch, leaving room for air circulation.
Place pouches on warm BBQ; close lid and cook over medium-low for about 25 minutes or until done, depending on size.
Serves 6
_____


----------



## love2"Q" (Jan 20, 2008)

looks like my kind of food ...
i will be sure to try this soon .. thanks for posting ..


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 20, 2008)

love2"Q" said:


> looks like my kind of food ...
> i will be sure to try this soon .. thanks for posting ..


 
You are welcome. Enjoy!


----------



## QSis (Jan 20, 2008)

Okay, Ms. Queen of Cream of Soups ....

Copied and pasted yet ANOTHER one of your easy-peasy, good-looking recipes!  

I think I've said this before, but I am a sucker for stuffing!

Thanks again, Debbie!  

Lee


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 20, 2008)

LOL Lee, I do like to use soup in my recipes don't I. You will enjoy this recipe.


----------



## Bean208 (Jan 20, 2008)

This looks great and will be hitting my table this week!!!  If I did it in my oven what temp and for how long would you recommend?


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 20, 2008)

Bean208 said:


> This looks great and will be hitting my table this week!!! If I did it in my oven what temp and for how long would you recommend?


 
I have cooked it in my oven at about 325 to 350 degrees for 25 minutes depending on how thick the chicken breast is.


----------



## Bean208 (Jan 20, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


> I have cooked it in my oven at about 325 to 350 degrees for 25 minutes depending on how thick the chicken breast is.


 
Thanks!


----------



## john a (Jan 21, 2008)

That looks very good, wil give it a try.

Thanks


----------



## pacanis (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't typically buy chicken breasts and I'm going to cook this. Probably this week. It looks too good not to   And so simple!


----------



## Bean208 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tried this one for dinner tonight and the whole family loved it!!!  DH said it is a "do again"!  Thanks for the great recipe!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope you enjoy! Debbie


----------



## pacanis (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks again Debbie 
I seared the chicken breasts first in some EVOO. It made a great gravy.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 26, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks again Debbie
> I seared the chicken breasts first in some EVOO. It made a great gravy.


 
Good idea. I'm glad you liked the recipe. Great photo, makes me hungry just looking at it. I now know what you guys go through looking at all my photos.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks!  I also saved this one.  However, since it's just husband & me, I'm thinking I can cut the recipe in half except for the soup & water, just use as much of the "gravy" as I need for 2-3 breast packets, & just have the leftover soup as "soup" for lunch for myself the next day.


----------



## pacanis (Jan 26, 2008)

What I love about printing out your recipes, Debbie, is that I can look at the finished plate as I'm following it. Keep those photos coming with your recipes! 

Breezy, I made mine with four breasts and added the extra stuffing mixture into the packets. I knew I wouldn't have any problem eating it all 
Two are going to get frozen later today.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 26, 2008)

BreezyCooking, That should work fine. It's a very forgiving recipe so make it your own. Enjoy!
 
pancanis, Thanks...This is exactly why I started taking photos of the finished product, one to help people see what it should look like while preparing and second, to see if it even looks like something they want to eat. I am a visual type person, I like to see things before making anything even if it doesn't have to do with cooking.


----------



## mikki (Jan 26, 2008)

Even my Husband (who hates chicken) said that looks good, he said to make his with cream of mushroom soup so I just might do that just to get him to eat chicken.


----------



## Ol-blue (Jan 26, 2008)

mikki said:


> Even my Husband (who hates chicken) said that looks good, he said to make his with cream of mushroom soup so I just might do that just to get him to eat chicken.


 
Cream of mushroom soup would be fine. My husband does not like mushrooms of any kind so I try not to use cream of mushroom if I can help it. I do sneak it past him from time to time though.


----------



## magic823 (Feb 1, 2008)

Made it tonight for dinner (used mushroom soup). Family loved it. Can't wait to try it on the camp coals.


----------



## Ol-blue (Feb 1, 2008)

magic823 said:


> Made it tonight for dinner (used mushroom soap). Family loved it. Can't wait to try it on the camp coals.


 
That's what I like to hear. Thanks for taking the time to let me know.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 1, 2008)

magic823 said:


> Made it tonight for dinner (used mushroom soap). Family loved it. Can't wait to try it on the camp coals.


 
Sounds..... _interesting._ What's mushroom soap? 

Sorry, you don't find many typos that actually spell another word


----------



## pacanis (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh yeah, babe.... I made it with four breasts cuz I like to load it up 
This is soooo good I felt the need to ressurect the thread 

Tonight's dinner.


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 20, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Oh yeah, babe.... I made it with four breasts cuz I like to load it up
> This is soooo good I felt the need to ressurect the thread
> 
> Tonight's dinner.


 
Oh my!!! Does that look good. That photo is to die for!


----------



## pacanis (Sep 21, 2008)

Ol-blue said:


> Oh my!!! Does that look good. *That photo is to die for!*


 
Thanks. I had good subject matter 
I love this recipe because it's a great way for someone who cooks for one to make a chicken and stuffing dinner. And what isn't eaten is already wrapped for the fridge


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 21, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks. I had good subject matter
> I love this recipe because it's a great way for someone who cooks for one to make a chicken and stuffing dinner. And what isn't eaten is already wrapped for the fridge


 
I agree...It's perfect for a person who cooks for one.


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 21, 2008)

Just sitting here, reading and looking at the wonderful pics. I have an idea....my own stuffing mix....turkey breasts, soup of choice, Thanksgiving Dinner for 2 or 4?....just wonder how long it would have to cook.....any ideas?....thanks


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 21, 2008)

ella/TO said:


> Just sitting here, reading and looking at the wonderful pics. I have an idea....my own stuffing mix....turkey breasts, soup of choice, Thanksgiving Dinner for 2 or 4?....just wonder how long it would have to cook.....any ideas?....thanks


 
What a good idea. When I cook just a turkey breast, I plan 20 minutes per pound. It may take a little less when wrapped in foil, so I would plan for 15 to 20 minutes per pound to be safe.


----------



## ella/TO (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Ol-blu. Just with age, comes being too tired to clean up after a big meal, altho' everyone wants to help, which hinders too....ROFL.....this sounds great!!!!


----------



## Ol-blue (Sep 21, 2008)

ella/TO said:


> Thanks Ol-blu. Just with age, comes being too tired to clean up after a big meal, altho' everyone wants to help, which hinders too....ROFL.....this sounds great!!!!


 
You are welcome. I may just try this now. My family really doesn't like dark meat. This would be perfect for us. Thanks for the idea.


----------

